# Manejo del mscomm visual basic 6



## VISCAYA (Jun 21, 2010)

hola a todos..
ando por stos laes en busca de ayuda.
estoy trabajando en un proyecto donde manejho un pic por usb y dodo muy bien.. lo que necesito en especial es enviarle ordenes de desde un telefono, lo estoy intentando con el mscomm de visual basic. ando haciendo pruebas y no he podido hacer que me lea las teclas que presiono mientras tengo viva la llamada..
si alguien del foro puede ayudarme se los agradesco..

gracias atodos ... este foro me ha servido un resto he aprendido muhisimo gracias a la aolitud de conocimientos de todos sus miembros garcias..


----------

